

Calendo for iOS taps and trumps Facebook for event recommendations - eranback
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/04/17/tnw-pick-of-the-day-calendo-taps-facebook-taste-location/

======
eranback
We use your Facebook account to get your taste patterns - so plz use your
active Facebook account to login.

------
evanwalsh
The "do" icon in the app's toolbar looks a lot like Do.com's logo

~~~
eranback
Great Catch! I guess so many people (including myself) saw the logo(s) and
haven't noticed this.

------
eranback
My first Post on HN. Would love to hear feedback about the App.

